# NEW BRP 1/18th scale COT body



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well here are some pictures of the new COT stock car body.
It comes with window masks, headlight and taillight/ grill decal sheet and rear wing with mounting hardware. It will fit any other car with a 150mm wheel base. Part #264 retail is $19.95. You will be ably to get from the web site BRPracing.com
Or our ebay store http://cgi.ebay.com/1-18th-COT-body-BRP-SC18V2-150-mm-wheel-base-X-ray-HPI_W0QQitemZ160165037406QQihZ006QQcategoryZ34063QQcmdZViewItem





















Hope You all like it


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Nice!

Excellent choice for a paint scheme


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I figured there would be at least 2 of You guys that would like it  

I'll put this one on display at the indoor champs maybe Tony will stop out again this year. Maybe He will buy it :thumbsup:


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

yeah, nice paint choice.
Bud, I need a body, motor, pinion set
Mike


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Got mine today!!! They look great now I got to figure out what decals and paint scheme to use!!! Thanks Bud, I'll PM you later with a parts order. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Got my stuff today also. Thanks Bud. Body looks neat, now I have to think up some new color scheme for the Winter. Probably will out on the 10th.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Bud,do you know the screw size that holds the rear body posts to V2M??


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

4-40 x 3/4


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Bud,
Where did you get the Home Depot decals from? They look more "scale" than the Slot Car decals that I have used in the past.


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

It's amazing what you can do with a computer, printer and vinyl these days.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

aeracer said:


> Bud,
> Where did you get the Home Depot decals from? They look more "scale" than the Slot Car decals that I have used in the past.


They are some that We enlarged and printed ont.
I have some if You want they would be $7.00 with shipping.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone else got there bodies ready???


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Anyone else got there bodies ready???


ALMOST :thumbsup: 
BUD,YOU GOT A PM :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

5 in the Hendrick paint booth


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

spraying some orange paint tonite


----------



## cepaw (Aug 27, 2005)

I recieved my stuff today, I will start working on the car now.
As far as the body goes, I wont do Home Depot this time, I would like to have one that no one else is doing, so whats left Bill, Dave any ideas ? what stickers do you guys have I could buy ?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

I'm doing an orange and white #20 that is different from the standard orange. Trying to avoid confusion if someone wants to do the normal Home Depot car. You may want to stick with same decals and just alter the colors. Check out paint schemes at Jayski.com for some ideas. Tony's Busch series #33 Old Spice car would be cool if someone had decals.


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

no # 33 old spice decals that I know of. I can paint a #22 catterpillar, a#15 napa, a#18 inerstate, a # 2 miller lite, a#26 kmart, a#43 stp, a# 44 georgia pacific, I also have some autographics decals to do a 23 bayer (red and yellow car) # 94 shell (blue car)and the intimidators car Let me know if I can Help?? Hows minipaw and mama?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm probably going to do #15 NAPA and #1 Pennzoil COT cars and, #98 RCA stock car. Also #41 Target and #22 Caterpillar GTP bodies for stock and Pro-Stock.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Has anyone used the Slixx waterslide decals? How do they hold up?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

martian 710 said:


> Has anyone used the Slixx waterslide decals? How do they hold up?


No good they will crack right off !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

finished my #7 COT....cool


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> No good they will crack right off !!!


That's what i figured, I bought 4 sets off ebay . I didnt realize they were waterslides, only paid a couple of bucks apiece anyways. I still have 11 sets of vinyl :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks good Micro!!


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

martian > apply decals INSIDE then paint


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Bill Weaver said:


> martian > apply decals INSIDE then paint


Might have to try that Bill. I have the #4 Kodak Max, #29 WCW, #64 Food City, and #11 Paychex in waterslide.


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Nice Job Micro :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OrangeRacer said:


> Nice Job Micro :thumbsup:


thanks!

I will be at Freddies tomorrow (the 10th) come on out!


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> thanks!
> 
> I will be at Freddies tomorrow (the 10th) come on out!



Can't make tomorrow but planning on coming out Sunday. I'm just going to have to learn quickly to keep up with everyone. Have fun


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

I gotta work wed night see everyone sunday


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

No other pictures????


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Here is my #20 Home Depot COT.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks good Orange Racer!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OrangeRacer - Nice car! See you at the next race!


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. See ya next race!


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

hows about doing one in mark martins old scheme??


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

What kind of decal stock are you fellas using & is it permanant glue?


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

general pedestr said:


> hows about doing one in mark martins old scheme??


coffee or oil ??


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> coffee or oil ??


OR BEER??


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

if anyone is looking for decals i have a ton email me what your looking for to [email protected]


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

BUD U GOT A PM :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Ian call me at 216 409 2644 may be interested in decals


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is my rookie BRP, about ready to rub fenders lol. Carl Edwards Office Depot. Not the most fav driver, but he does a good back flip. Plus, He brought at least 3 nascar 1st place finishes this season & is 5 in points. Anyway it'll be fun to get back on the carpet. Come on Saturday!

HT


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Hangtime - NICE RIDE! - will you do a back flip if you win


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hangtime said:


> Come on Saturday!
> 
> 
> http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6921225
> http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6921228


Hangtime You know the next race is Sunday not Saturday
Tang


----------



## tuftiger (Jan 2, 2007)

Will this fit an RC18T. We currently run an outlaw body on a 210' concrete oval

thanks


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Ordered mine last night!!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Micro_Racer said:


> Hangtime - NICE RIDE! - will you do a back flip if you win


Not much chance of that happening. I've never broken any bones & I intend to keep it that way. lol!

The race is Sunday. Ok, come on Sunday! Thanks, gentlemen


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

tuftiger said:


> Will this fit an RC18T. We currently run an outlaw body on a 210' concrete oval
> 
> thanks


Just buy the car. 18t is a dirt car. You wouldn't use a shovel to finish concrete would you?! lol


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: Hangtime - Nice Job!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I finished the NAPA COT last night. Hopefully it will make a few more races than Mikey did this year!!! :drunk: At least he's been doing better lately. :thumbsup: I'll Try to post a picture later if I can figure out how.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a truck body that I did for NASCAR truck racer Willie Allen Truck #13.
It is on His New SC18V2M and He may make it out to a BRP race after the season :thumbsup: 
Yes He loves His BRP car.


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd like to see some pics under the hood! 

I like the trucks. Does the decal sheet include a gun rack for the back window?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hangtime said:


> I'd like to see some pics under the hood!
> 
> I like the trucks. Does the decal sheet include a gun rack for the back window?


Sorry no gun rack !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Here is a truck body that I did for NASCAR truck racer Willie Allen Truck #13.
> It is on His New SC18V2M and He may make it out to a BRP race after the season :thumbsup:
> Yes He loves His BRP car.


WOW a real NASCAR driver at one of our races! That would be AWSOME


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope we run the truck bodies again in the future. They look great and they're definitely Nascar's best division of racin'!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

martian 710 said:


> I hope we run the truck bodies again in the future. They look great and they're definitely Nascar's best division of racin'!!! :thumbsup:


They are legal in stock.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

140 or 150mm? would like one for my mrs4


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

Davon if you have a set of no-bull decals I would like to buy them


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's the RPR winter Fleet. Shyniah's #20, Logan's #48, My #15 COT Oval, My #98 Stock Oval, and My #1 COT Roadcourse. I still have to get my Stock and Pro-stock GTP cars done. Busy, busy, busy!!! :wave: :thumbsup:OOPS!!! I forgot I still have to build my "Maybe-Stock" so Davon has someone to race against.  :lol: :wave:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Bill Weaver said:


> Davon if you have a set of no-bull decals I would like to buy them


MAYBE?????


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

Brett,looking Good....but, Isn't There A Limit On How Many Cars An Owner Can Have????


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

DAVON said:


> Brett,looking Good....but, Isn't There A Limit On How Many Cars An Owner Can Have????


I think it's 9. I'm good I only have eight. Someone's got to keep food on Bud's dinner plate. :thumbsup: :woohoo: Davon, I got the 8th car this week to make my "maybe stock" car. 6 cells, 370 motor :woohoo: , and wait till you see the body. Probably won't have it done for a couple weeks unless we get a lot of rain and I can't work. I had fun trying to clean up leaves today. It was like trying to blow bricks into a pile. :drunk:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

martian 710 said:


> I think it's 9. I'm good I only have eight. Someones got to keep food on Bud's dinner plate. :thumbsup: :woohoo:


EIGHT!!!!...I THINK WE NEED TO HAVE AN INTERVENTION :jest:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

That's a good looking fleet of rigs you have there Martian,I especially like the Pennzoil ride,very nice job!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

nice paint job! -- you account for 80% of BRP sales this month!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

More like 99% of sales !!! They do look sweet :thumbsup: Now if the rest of the world would just quite liking pretty boxes and want real race cars


----------



## OrangeRacer (May 15, 2003)

Impressive fleet! Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice looking cars there Martian. Are you making those decals & what paper are you using???
The ones I made are gonna fly off soon as I punch the throttle!!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks guys!!! Hangtime, no they're Slixx and Graffix 1/24 scale vinyl decals except for the #20 and#48 which Bud had printed on white vinyl decal stock, so you have to lots of trimming but they work well.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Pics post #61


----------

